# RR: 4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67



## Trout

*1. C. Kleiber (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1974)










2. Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1959)










3. Immerseel (cond.), Anima Eterna Orchestra (2007)










4. Gardiner (cond.), Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique (1994)










5. Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (1963)










6. E. Kleiber (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1953)










7. Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (1943)










8. Szell (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1966)










9. Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (1977)










10. Toscanini (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1933)*










Condensed Listing:
1. C. Kleiber (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1974)
2. Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1959)
3. Immerseel (cond.), Anima Eterna Orchestra (2007)
4. Gardiner (cond.), Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique (1994)
5. Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (1963)
6. E. Kleiber (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1953)
7. Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (1943)
8. Szell (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1966)
9. Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (1977)
10. Toscanini (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1933)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

